# Phot Lingga 19 'Platinum Line' flower



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Lingga 'Platinum Line' is a very striking plant because of the white leaf pattern which does not disappear like cordata 'Rosanervig's' frequently does in rose or white. This color is constant.

A colony of these is quite a sight.

The bloom reminds one that nurii is somewhere in its genetics.

Bill


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey bill, Nice one you have there. I guess you have keep it for sometime as the size has shrink. But that is normal for emmerse growth. In the wild it is found growing in the submerse and the leaf petiole is long. the whole plant can be 15cm in length. It one of the good variant to keep as it not much in wild. 
Yeah the flower is beautiful. any closeup?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for your comments.

As regards close ups, I have not been successful getting cropped shots out of Lightroom and into a thread. When I try to do it, it will only put in the original, not the cropped shot. Cropped shots would look a lot better. Anyone have any suggestions in this regard??

Bill


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

That looks so lovely. Simon showed me the one he got from you, i was so jealous! Totally added this to my wish list, lol.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you. Bill


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

This one opened today. It looks great and the plant is doing very well. I cannot take credit for the spathe though since it was shipped to me with it already!





I'll have to play around with my photography skills a bit.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a spathe in a pot of more mature plants.
Bill


----------

